# Do clients judge based on your gear?



## tecboy (Jun 11, 2017)

When I do event photography, rarely one out of a thousand guests asked me what camera am I using, and then we had a little discussion about each other's camera.  Other times, someone asked me why I shoot at iso 800 or 1600, and I had to explain to this person.  When I work with individual client photographing dog, a client does ask me a lot of questions because I bring my lighting gear and more junk as well.  I have 5Dm3 and 70D.  When I photograph dogs, I use iso 100 or 200, and I do a very little or no processing in Lightroom.  There is no way I can tell the difference at iso 100 from my 5Dm3 and 70D.  Sometime, I like to use my 70D, because it is lightweight and easy to operate.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2017)

Only rarely.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 11, 2017)

All my clients have no idea what I use they just base my work by looking at my portfolio. Sure comes a surprise when they do find out it's all film based.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2017)

if they are judging  you on your gear and not on your results, you have the wrong clients.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 11, 2017)

Clients do judge by your gear, at least at first. You show up with a little mirrorless camera the client immediately judges you.
They see a big black camera with "stuff" sticking out on all sides and they think this guy is a "PRO". Knowledgeable camera buffs know that a big black camera is a D80 or D40 and know the truth.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 11, 2017)

dennybeall said:


> Clients do judge by your gear, at least at first. You show up with a little mirrorless camera the client immediately judges you.
> They see a big black camera with "stuff" sticking out on all sides and they think this guy is a "PRO". Knowledgeable camera buffs know that a big black camera is a D80 or D40 and know the truth.



Funny you mentioned this because last year my son (not interested in photography) went to a photographer for a family photo. After the sitting he called me because he thought he had been taken advantage of by someone using a (non professional) camera, because he expected them to have a much larger camera.


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2017)

Of course they do. 

They also judge you based on you attire, your punctuality, your language, your car, business premises etc...


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 11, 2017)

I show up to shoot weddings with this...


----------



## photographerfrankie (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't get judged for my gear, but that may be because I have a 50D with many accessories and modifications. I get judged because people say I'm not a pro because I'm only 12. Professional means you make money from what you do, and I do that. Despite this, I still get judged for my age. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 13, 2017)

For commercial work yes.  For people work not very often asked specifically about gear.

Earlier in life I did get work taking pictures because I had "pro" looking gear!  Thing is I didn't own it.  I used to rent a 300mm f/2.8 lens to do sports work for college athletes and their families.  With that big 300mm lens on one body, and a second body with a 80-200 f/2.8 or 35-70 f/2.8 I had the look.  And people would approach me to hire me for their kids, having not seen one picture I had taken!  Of course I worked the price of the rental into my fee.  But they were none the wiser.  I eventually made enough I bought my own 300mm f/2.8 lens.

And I have myself asked what gear my wedding photographer carried to events.  It was more to the effect of if he had spare equipment than lens / flash specific.

Not being equipment snobbish as I own the lowest Nikon DSLR along with some of their pro gear.  But I would not hire a photog to do a wedding with low level gear (for normal price).  It's not that the cheaper bodies could not do the job in a normal situation.  It's just the lower level bodies do not have some of the quick features of dedicated dials / buttons if a quick change is needed.  Nor are they constructed as strong.  Will a D800 or D5 always survive a fall?  No, but I would wager they would fare much better than a D3300 especially if a fast (read heavy) piece of glass is attached.  That magnesium frame is not there just for looks.


----------



## dunfly (Jun 14, 2017)

Whether it is right or wrong, I believe you are judged by your presentation, i.e. how your presentation measures up to what the client envisions a professional photographer to look like.  Ultimately it is the end product, but think about going to a nice restaurant.  The food is well cooked and professionally plated for appearance.  If it was just piled up on the plate, it would be the same food and taste the same, but the experience would be quite different.  Someone mentioned it was a combination of  "your attire, your punctuality, your language, your car, business premises etc."  He is correct, if you want to be a professional, look the part.  It is a big part of marketing your services.  If I wanted to shoot with a small mirrorless and it gave the images I wanted, I might still strap on a big black "pro" camera just for show if I thought it would put the client as ease.

PS:  I am not a professional photographer, but I am a professional in my field.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 14, 2017)

Of the few recent Events I've done I've noticed that people show up with their DSLRs.  but then my DSLR w/grip I have on a bracket and flash extender cable with a flash and bouncer on it.  They're impressed and know I'm there to take pictures.

So ... it seems some may judge based on equipment.


----------



## fmw (Jun 14, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> if they are judging  you on your gear and not on your results, you have the wrong clients.



Why?  A paying client is a paying client.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 14, 2017)

fmw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > if they are judging  you on your gear and not on your results, you have the wrong clients.
> ...



if money solves all problems, or you cant afford to turn down _*any*_ work,  then sure...any paying client is a good one. 
but i found that there were just some people i did not want to work for, and believe me, I _*hated *_turning down money.
if someone is already being judgemental because of the equipment you are using, why would you not just refer them to someone with the gear that will satisfy them? some sense of pride that makes you want to prove to them wrong? 
I dont want that kind of hassle, because if someone has it in their head that my gear isnt the right gear for the job, i would rather they just find someone that better suits their needs. I never took a job that i didnt feel i had sufficient equipment for, so if the client has equipment concerns i cant easily assuage, i will just take a pass.
a client that is dissatisfied* with you before the first click of the shutter just reeks of trouble later on. personally, and it could just be me, i would rather just move on.








*the real variable here is just how judgemental the client is, and how difficult you feel the situation could become. my statement is based on a fairly high level of criticism and skepticism on the clients part. your mileage may vary, along with your comfort zone.


----------



## runnah (Jun 14, 2017)

I am unfamiliar with the feeling of being judged for having small equipment.


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2017)

runnah said:


> I am unfamiliar with the feeling of being judged for having small equipment.



Well hopefully you don't experience it the first time you take your equipment out to use.


----------



## Jamesaz (Jun 14, 2017)

In 1990 I took a class from Neil Selkirk who imparted the following nuggets: "If you want people to think what you're doing is important, shoot 4x5" and "when you have clients in the studio, always explain what you're doing while you're doing it (moving lights, etc.) so they don't think you're incompetent because you can't do that stuff and not appear incompetent". He also taught me a lot about light but that's another story. Anyway, gear is just one of many things clients consider.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 14, 2017)

My film cameras are at least 15 years old and they're what I use mainly these days.  Judge away!  hahaha   I think it depends on the clients.  Most people don't care what you shoot as long as you produce.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2017)

runnah said:


> I am unfamiliar with the feeling of being judged for having small equipment.


That's not what your wife said last night.


----------



## fmw (Jun 21, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I didn't suggest that shouldn't refuse clients or fire clients.  I suggested that doing it because somebody asked about your equipment is a poor reason for that.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2017)

fmw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


I didnt suggest doing it because someone "asks" about equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Jun 21, 2017)

You said a client that asks about equipment is the wrong client.  It was natural for me to assume that is what you meant.  Glad you cleared it up.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2017)

fmw said:


> You said a client that asks about equipment is the wrong client.  It was natural for me to assume that is what you meant.  Glad you cleared it up.


You obviously did not read my post before making your assumptions. 
Where did i say "ask"?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dunfly (Jun 21, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > You said a client that asks about equipment is the wrong client.  It was natural for me to assume that is what you meant.  Glad you cleared it up.
> ...



What we've got heah is failya to communicate.


----------



## fmw (Jun 21, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



OK, OK you win!  I just don't care to carry on with this nonsense.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2017)

fmw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


Then stop misquoting me to support a stance I obviously did not take. It's a tad annoying. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

